# which two way radios for outside



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

hi everyone 
just about to buys a couple of two ways for myself and mate to use outside on the yak 
does anyone have any recommendations. 
go the standard radios and a good quality case or the complete waterproof ones (expensive)
considerations are costs , run time , charge time and weight..
i'm keen to have it attached to my vest so attachment facility essential

any help/feedback would be appreciated .

have a good weekend 
cheers


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's some search results to get you started, but in short you get what you pay for & you're on a kayak. You want it waterproof. 
Think about the situation when this may save your life & spend appropriately.

That being said, anything that makes it easier to communicate over further than shouting distance is a good thing. 
A pair of $40 uniden UHF in dry bags is better than nothing.

viewtopic.php?f=82&t=60840&p=638887&hilit=VHF#p638887

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=57257&p=595238&hilit=VHF#p595238

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51608&p=529833&hilit=VHF#p529833

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=51349&p=526668&hilit=VHF#p526668

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=50324&p=514690&hilit=VHF#p514690


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

thanks guys 
really appreciate the info 
will check it all out

sorry about the multiple posts

have a great weekend


----------

